Ask HN: I found a flaw in a card reader. How should I report it? - entangld
======
informatimago
Already, that you have to ask it here shows that there's something wrong.

Let's take a guess, what would be easiest to do:

\- talk about it anonymously on some cracker irc channel?

\- contact the official channels with the right precautions and the right
credentials, to avoid being sued for whatever reason?

Perhaps you should just forget about it.

------
EJTH
I would go to the company, and if they didn't respond to the issue, I would do
a public disclosure of the flaw.

------
entangld
It's crazy that I have to worry about being sued for pointing out a mistake.

------
tmaly
If you are looking for a reward, just ask the company first off if they offer
bounties on finding flaws.

